# Logiciel de gestion de distillerie



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon oncle, fondateur de la distillerie Guiness (je me prénomme moi-même Oliver O'Neill) désire moderniser son entreprise. Pour cela il a choisi le Mac. Comme il ne s'y connait pas très bien en informatique et moi non plus, je désirerais savoir quels sont les logiciels tournant sur Mac appropriés pour gérer une telle entreprise, de la récolte à la facturation, en passant par la dégustation?

Ces solutions sont-elles faciles à mettre en place? Nous avons récupéré des Mac assez récents (Mac Plus je crois) à bon prix.

Désolé pour ma non-connaissance du sujet, je compte sur votre aide.  

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais avoir posté dans le forum Solutions professionnelles? Il doit s'agit d'un malentendu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

Tout dépend si son alcool se comptabilise en degré ou de force...


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est à dire que tu es bien mal tombé ici: aucun des membres de MacGé ne touche à une goutte d'alcool.

Sorry.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Dans notre famille nous ne buvons pas d'alcool. Nous sommes en revanche spécialisés dans la vente.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

c'est dommage c'était très intéressant

ceci dit, tu es un sale resquilleur, je t'ai vu poster la même question dans le fil "présentez vous".
c'est mal...


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans notre famille nous ne buvons pas d'alcool. Nous sommes en revanche spécialisés dans la vente.



Alors ce sera plus facile pour toi: cet endroit grouille de peronnages âpres au gain et d'une vénalité tout à fait remarquable. J'ai bien quelques noms mais ça risque de faire des jaloux.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

*Et WebO remporte l'award Macgé du thread le plus con de la semaine ! *
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

golf m'a beaucoup aidé. :d


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2005)

En même temps je suis pas sûr que ce soit vraiement le fil le plus con... pas plus con que certains fils à couper le beurre en touts cas.


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Fil à la con...

J'ai tellement ...golez...dsl certaine touches sont bourrées...

Bref...tu m'as fait renverser mon noble breuvage ...


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

mdr


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

La Mouette..... faut arrêter l'alcool tout seul devant ton mac.... on te l'a déjà dit nan ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La Mouette..... faut arrêter l'alcool tout seul devant ton mac.... on te l'a déjà dit nan ?




Déjà je suis pas seul...j'ai 3 mac
Plus deux ...vais passé à trois


Trois...je te merde.-....



4. ( pas prévus mais limite tendance) 


...

Tu as raison ....

Faut pas ...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes en revanche spécialisés dans la vente.


Heuuu...
Une "distillerie" distille, élabore, fabrique kwa 

On aurait pas du te nommer au service qualité :mouais: :rateau: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais avoir posté dans le forum Solutions professionnelles? Il doit s'agit d'un malentendu.


Vi mais l'alcool diminue les capacités déductives  
Et la m..........n rend sourd  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf m'a beaucoup aidé. :d


Je suis un sympathisant des AA


----------



## Cillian (20 Décembre 2005)

http://www.exaflop.org/docs/x86still/ Le PC et le rhum c'est du déjà bu

Par contre le mac et la bière, ça reste une expérience à tenter.


----------



## Freelancer (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon oncle, fondateur de la distillerie Guiness désire moderniser son entreprise





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> On aurait pas du te nommer au service qualité :mouais: :rateau:


C'est une des limites du népotisme, les (in)compétences du neveu :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon oncle, fondateur de la distillerie Guiness (je me prénomme moi-même Oliver O'Neill) désire moderniser son entreprise. Pour cela il a choisi le Mac. Comme il ne s'y connait pas très bien en informatique et moi non plus, je désirerais savoir quels sont les logiciels tournant sur Mac appropriés pour gérer une telle entreprise, de la récolte à la facturation, en passant par la dégustation?
> 
> ...


C'est une nouvelle façon de faire du gringue à Global pour lui piquer sa façon unique de flooder? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

You'll never cease to amaze me mister Oliver O'Neil McGuinness ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans notre famille nous ne buvons pas d'alcool. Nous sommes en revanche spécialisés dans la vente.




*Ils embauchent*
des testeurs au service qualité ?


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Pardon à un nioubie d'intervenir dans un débat peuplé de si grands anciens, mais je connais de nom deux logiciels qui sont peut être des pistes pour Oliver O'Neil.
Mais comme je ne connais pas trop l'activité d'une distillerie, et encore moins d'une distillerie de bière, je dis peut être une énorme bétise, aussi les anciens voudront bien m'excuser.
Voila, j'ai pensé à un logiciel qu'on appelle Acrobat Distiller, qui a l'air assez connu. Et un autre, moins connu parce que tout nouveau, développé à Marseille, qui s'appelle Mobile Distillerie, et qui développe des solutions à base de java. Je ne sais pas trop ce que font ces deux logiciels exactement, parce que je lis mal l'anglais, mais "acrobat" d'un côté, "java" de l'autre, je me suis dit que ça allait bien pour brasser.
Enfin, c'était mais contribution à deux pintes.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

Enfin une réponse sérieuse. Merci, M. R. Ezba... Quelle idée d'avoir déplacé ce fil au Bar aussi.


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

> C'est à dire que tu es bien mal tombé ici: aucun des membres de MacGé ne touche à une goutte d'alcool.
> 
> Sorry.



Des saints......


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

faut dire aussi, quelle idée d'acheter une distillerie  :rateau:
Moi j'achete l'alcool quand il est fini


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Et merde, trop tard pour adobe distiller...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Faudrait demander à Apple d'inclure un logiciel du genre dans iLife '06


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Des saints......



Un dessin ? 
Pas la peine, il suffit de ne pas tremper ses doigts dans le verre (avec un peu d'entraînement, c'est aisément réalisable, tu peux me croire sur parole)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

pour le logiciel je sais pas... par contre j'ai une copine qui assure bien niveau promotion des ventes...   :rateau: (comment ça ma photo est trop grande !)...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

seulement la... photo


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

putain elle est bien cadrée, ta photo  ( l'est ou le smiley qui bave ? )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> putain elle est bien cadrée, ta photo  ( l'est ou le smiley qui bave ? )



attend une seconde et je te le retourne  faut que j'essuie avant :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Grands chicots - grande photo ! (proverbe anglo-saxon)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon oncle, fondateur de la distillerie Guiness (je me prénomme moi-même Oliver O'Neill) désire moderniser son entreprise. Pour cela il a choisi le Mac. Comme il ne s'y connait pas très bien en informatique et moi non plus, je désirerais savoir quels sont les logiciels tournant sur Mac appropriés pour gérer une telle entreprise, de la récolte à la facturation, en passant par la dégustation?
> 
> ...






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pardon à un nioubie d'intervenir dans un débat peuplé de si grands anciens, mais je connais de nom deux logiciels qui sont peut être des pistes pour Oliver O'Neil.
> Mais comme je ne connais pas trop l'activité d'une distillerie, et encore moins d'une distillerie de bière, je dis peut être une énorme bétise, aussi les anciens voudront bien m'excuser.
> Voila, j'ai pensé à un logiciel qu'on appelle Acrobat Distiller, qui a l'air assez connu. Et un autre, moins connu parce que tout nouveau, développé à Marseille, qui s'appelle Mobile Distillerie, et qui développe des solutions à base de java. Je ne sais pas trop ce que font ces deux logiciels exactement, parce que je lis mal l'anglais, mais "acrobat" d'un côté, "java" de l'autre, je me suis dit que ça allait bien pour brasser.
> Enfin, c'était mais contribution à deux pintes.



Tu pourrai aussi demander conseil à Calvacom, pour gérer de la distillerie sur apple, ils devraient être compétents !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Et voilà comme d'habitude*
tout allait très bien jusqu'à ce que Pascal 77 poste...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Mmmmm...


Je propose son émasculation immédiate !!!!


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm...
> 
> 
> Je propose son émasculation immédiate !!!!


la plus grande punition serait de l'eMac-Uler


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Bon Pierrou...*
C'est pas parce que t'as joué le mariole l'autre jour à faire allégeance à Sonny
qu'il faut commencer à poster comme lui...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> la plus grande punition serait de l'eMac-Uler



Tu pourrait tout au plus m'iMac-uler, je n'ai pas d'eMac (tu pourrais aussi me "PowerBook-uler", mais là, c'est moins drôle). :rateau:

NOTE pour les deux autres zozos :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Pierrou...*
> C'est pas parce que t'as joué le mariole l'autre jour à faire allégeance à Sonny
> qu'il faut commencer à poster comme lui...



Très cher Dupont. Pourriez vous penser à me rendre mon logiciel de gestion de chambre de torture dont je pense avoir grand besoin durant cette période de fêtes?... Merci.  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Pierrou...*
> C'est pas parce que t'as joué le mariole l'autre jour à faire allégeance à Sonny
> qu'il faut commencer à poster comme lui...




J'm'entraine m'sieur !  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon oncle, fondateur de la distillerie Guiness (je me prénomme moi-même Oliver O'Neill) désire moderniser son entreprise. Pour cela il a choisi le Mac. Comme il ne s'y connait pas très bien en informatique et moi non plus, je désirerais savoir quels sont les logiciels tournant sur Mac appropriés pour gérer une telle entreprise, de la récolte à la facturation, en passant par la dégustation?
> 
> ...



Pour ce genre de choses, avant d'investir dans des solutions financièrement trop lourdes, des soft de simulation existent, dans la lignée de Sim City ou autres Sim2, SimBinouze pourra vous rendre de fiers services 

Attention cependant, le cheat c'est mal


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce genre de choses, avant d'investir dans des solutions financièrement trop lourdes, des soft de simulation existent, dans la lignée de Sim City ou autres Sim2, SimBinouze pourra vous rendre de fiers services
> 
> Attention cependant, le cheat c'est mal




Je vois que tes vacances t'ont fait un bien fou


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

Oui hein 

Dommage que çà ne soit pas plus souvent dirons certains


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Parti ou en vacances, Katarn ?

A la Plage sur Kashyyyk ? 
Faire du surf sur Kamino ?
Une course de pod à Mos Espa ?
Ski sur Hoth?
Stage de silvyculture sur Endor?
Etude de la fusion des roches sur Mustafar ?
Visites de musées sur Naboo?
etc


:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

Nan, perm' de 3 jours : revoir ma Normandie natale pour les fêtes


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, perm' de 3 jours : revoir ma Normandie natale pour les fêtes



Du bon cidre fermier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Du bon cidre fermier



Que nenni, ma petire Dory... G4, c'est plutôt calva frelaté...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni, ma petire Dory... G4, c'est plutôt calva frelaté...



J'allais le dire ! 

Grillé encore une fois...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

Curieusement non : les alcools régionaux me laissent de marbre... par contre, les fromages et la crème fraiche


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni, ma petire Dory... G4, c'est plutôt calva frelaté...


Rien ne me surprend venant d'un Corse....(tu as vu j'ai mis une majuscule)


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2005)

> les alcools régionaux me laissent de marbre...



C'est de là que vient ce teint marbré de ton visage ?    (je déconne, bien sur )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Curieusement non : les alcools régionaux me laissent de marbre... par contre, les fromages et la crème fraiche



C'est ça!... Fais nous ta blanche colombe ; ça m'excite! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Nan, vraiment... Je préfère le bon vin et ce n'est pas tout à fait normand


----------



## Bassman (1 Janvier 2006)

Quand la bête n'a plus de goût comme ca, je pense qu'il est temps de l'abattre 


Allez hop gkat, dis r'voir a tout le monde


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Maieuuuuuu   

---
Par contre hier soir, j'ai goûté un ouiski, pfiouuuuuuuu : trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès bon, mais il chauffait sévère


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

ah ! enfin, on revient dans le sujet !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hier soir, j'ai goûté un ouiski, pfiouuuuuuuu il chauffait sévère




*Petit*
joueur


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

J'avoue, le ouiski n'est pas mon breuvage de prédilection... Je serais plutôt grand crus, sans oublier pourvoyeur de pinacolada lors des Maclans et DTP lan :love:


----------



## House M.D. (1 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Curieusement non : les alcools régionaux me laissent de marbre... par contre, les fromages et la crème fraiche



Beuuuuuuuuh... :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je serais plutôt grand crus, sans oublier pourvoyeur de pinacolada lors des Maclans et DTP lan :love:



Ça par contre... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Naru n'est vraiment pas une fille comme les autres !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est de là que vient ce teint marbré de ton visage ?    (je déconne, bien sur )


Mais non !!!  C'est de la couperose !!!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!!  C'est de la couperose !!!



Pas la peine d'expliciter, tout le monde avait compris j'imagine 

Ah, ben, c'est vrai... Possible que non. J'aurais dû faire référence au marbre rose, peut-être alors


----------

